# Altitude sickness



## cma (Dec 19, 2003)

I've seen planty of people come here from sea level without any problems, just drink alot of water (stay hydrated) and take it easy on the alcohol and you should be fine.


----------



## fet123 (Aug 27, 2006)

cma said:


> I've seen planty of people come here from sea level without any problems, just drink alot of water (stay hydrated) and take it easy on the alcohol and you should be fine.


Well I dont drink alcohol, and I dont think anyone in party does either. as far as water I drink a lot of water daily but thats just part of a normal rutine.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

I've seen some people get real sick, or at least not enjoy themselves as a result of altitude. Ideally, you'd spend a day or two on the front range at around 6000 ft to acclimate. You mentioned that you are a park rat. You could consider spending a night or two in Denver/Boulder and riding Echo Park. It's open til around 9 or 10, night sking. No real terrain, but I understand it's got a great terrain park. After a few days at 5k-7k, you'll probably be fine for 11k. Or just cross your fingers and head up the hill. Good luck. 
http://www.echomtnpark.com/


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Frisco's at about 9000 ft. Vail's at about 8000. If you're concerned about altitude sickness, your best bet would be to stay in Denver for the first night or two, driving up to the high-altitude ski areas. 

Also please do us all the favor of proof-reading your posts before hitting the "submit" button. There's even a "spell check" button right below the text entry box.


----------



## psu96 (May 9, 2006)

proofreading, whatgivemeabreak....
altutide siknes isa funnny thhinng efffects us alll different;y.....
sounds like your knowledeggable about the warning signs...keep drinking ur water

hows that for spellcheck


----------



## fet123 (Aug 27, 2006)

psu96 said:


> proofreading, whatgivemeabreak....
> altutide siknes isa funnny thhinng efffects us alll different;y.....
> sounds like your knowledeggable about the warning signs...keep drinking ur water
> 
> hows that for spellcheck



Thanks yeah i guess ill just buy one of those backpack water things, and I am good to go.

k thanks


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

I had a friend and employee fly in from Indiana to Denver on to A-Basin in the same day to install water pumps for A-basin's snow making. Upon climbing Loveland pass, he began to feel ill. So my buddy took him to their condo at Keystone to rest thinking he had food poisoning or caught a bug. This guy proceeded to blow chow and worsened over the night. 

The next day, I came visit him and found his employee in total misery, still quezy with dry heaves and coughing. He gave me the background and I said this looks to be altitude sickness. So we took him to the Frisco Medical Center to have him checked out. They looked at him and diagnosed him with high altitude pulmonary edema. They immediately put him on an IV and transported him down to a lower elevation Denver hospital. He was better the next day. However, they said he could have possibly died with one more day at altitude as his lungs were filling up with liquid.

This is an extreme case. I have had other lowland friends that get head aches, sinus problems, nausea, and are easily tired. So hydrate and let you body be your guide on how hard to push yourself and you should be ok.


----------



## Steve Zizzou (May 23, 2006)

Nice Andy H. Classic stuff. I would suggest staying in the front range and skiing on the rolling hills, nothing too much more in elevation or difficult. I am kidding. Chill in D-Town or Trustafarian Nation (Boulder) for a night or so then head on up the mountain at 125 mph, kidding. Dring tons-o-water, as everyone said. If anyone is feeling nausia drink a clear carbinated soda (7-up or Sprite suger free is better for you). That has always worked for people visiting me from low elevations. Oh, no drinking alcohol, what are ya, crazy??? We have awesome breweries in Colorado. Sac up and have a few. Best of luck.


"If you're not against me, don't cross this line! If yes, do."-Steve Zissou


----------



## sandbagger (Feb 1, 2006)

take some aspirin too, that helps. And I mean aspirin, not ibu or tylenol.


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

You'll get tired faster, too, so plan on pacing yourself. And you should enjoy some CO brews while you're up. At 9k ft it will only take you a few microbrews to buzz pretty hard.

When I was in Cuzco, Peru (~11k) they gave us coca tea when we got off the plane and kept feeding it to us for a few hours. So, if you can get ahold of some lady C that might help you out


----------

